# Das verstehe, wer will ....



## Der Jurist (20 Juni 2005)

Das scheint mir der Gipfel der Schizophrenie zu sein:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/60809



> news 	20.06.2005 14:32
> 
> *Sony BMG gibt Anleitung zum Umgehen von Kopierschutz*
> 
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (20 Juni 2005)

Ich verstehe das auch nicht, hab mich aber mit dieser Materie auch noch nicht befasst. Bei Golem ist es nocht etwas ausführlicher beschrieben:
http://www.golem.de/0506/38729.html


			
				Golem schrieb:
			
		

> Nun sehen sich Sony BMG und SunnComm durch den großen Erfolg von Apples tragbarem Musikspieler "iPod" auch in der Windows-Welt offenbar gezwungen, selbst Anleitungen dazu zu geben, den Kopierschutz zu umgehen.
> 
> Denn diejenigen Nutzer, die den iPod nicht mit einem Apple-Rechner verwenden, können ihre CDs nicht in einem Schritt auf den iPod übertragen. Das ist mit der Apple-Version von iTunes möglich, auf dem Windows-PC verhindert der Kopierschutz genau das.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 Juni 2005)

Rhetorische Frage: was ist der Unterschied zwischen Sonys Veröffentlichung und der DeCSS Veröffentlichung von einem 15jährigen Norweger? 
Antwort: der 15jährige wird von den Mühlen der Justiz durch den Fleischwolf gedreht, obwohl er keinen finanziellen Profit davon hatte, an Sony traut die sich nicht ran..

Wer mehr dazu wissen will, bemühe die Suche im Heise Newsticker mit dem Stichwort DeCSS...


----------



## drboe (20 Juni 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Rhetorische Frage: was ist der Unterschied zwischen Sonys Veröffentlichung und der DeCSS Veröffentlichung von einem 15jährigen Norweger?
> Antwort: der 15jährige wird von den Mühlen der Justiz durch den Fleischwolf gedreht, obwohl er keinen finanziellen Profit davon hatte, an Sony traut die sich nicht ran..
> 
> Wer mehr dazu wissen will, bemühe die Suche im Heise Newsticker mit dem Stichwort DeCSS...


Ja, unerhört, was sich die MI im Kampf gegeneinander und gegen andere herausnimmt und zu welch feiner Differenzierung man fähig ist. Der Arm der MI reicht so weit, dass die sich eine Ministerin halten und die Mehrheit des Gesetzgebers für sich abstimmen lassen können. Dennoch folgende Anmerkungen:

1. Jon Lech Johansen wurde 1983 geboren, er ist also keine 15 mehr, war aber in dem zarten Alter tatsächlich an der Entwicklung beteiligt
2. wurden die Behörden nur aktiv, weil die MI ihn angezeigt hat. Der Wolf (MI) läßt das Wild hetzen. 
3. hat Johansen die Prozesse endgültig gewonnen

Leider blüht uns allen sicher mehr davon. Man besehe sich die USA und das eilfertige Bemühen der Regierungen in der Welt, inklusive unser  eigenen, dem Schwachsinn der USA nachzueifern. Dan fehlt nur noch ein Gulag a la Guantanamo.

M. Boettcher


----------



## dotshead (20 Juni 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Dan fehlt nur noch ein Gulag a la Guantanamo.
> M. Boettcher



Ich dachte den hätten wir schon in Thüringen  sagte zumindest ein Münchener Rechtsanwalt  

*SCNR*


----------



## stieglitz (22 Juni 2005)

Intern.de hat dazu einen Hintergrundbericht geschrieben:


http://www.intern.de/news/6841.html


> In den letzten Tagen wurde häufiger berichtet, dass Sony BMG Anleitungen zur Umgehung des eigenen CD-Kopierschutzes verbreite. Das süffisante Lächeln, das mit manchen dieser Berichte einhergeht, ist möglicherweise deplaziert.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2005)

> Auch wenn Apple-Nutzer zunächst von dem auf ihren Rechnern ignorierten Kopierschutz
> zu profitieren scheinen. Wachstumsmöglichkeiten sind ohnehin vor allem im Umfeld der Windows-Nutzer zu sehen.


Der gesamte Apple Anteil am PC Markt bewegt sich irgendwo  bei +- 5% , davon wird der größte Teil 
in  professionellen Segmenten  wie Layout und Marketing (Redaktionen) eingesetzt.
 Privatanwender dürften sich im promille Bereich bewegen. Ein privater   Apple-User macht   nur so viel Wind 
wie tausend Windowsuser... 


cp


----------

